
Can You Learn to Code for Less Than $100? - nikkwins
https://medium.com/@1de/can-you-learn-to-code-for-less-than-100-da06576e2bb5
======
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, since there's plenty of self-teaching courses online. The problem is
figuring out what to learn and getting thru it. In bootcamps, you don't
necessarily pay for the teaching but for the motivation, these programs give
you to finish. We can all get the equivalent of a master's program from just
books but how many of us have the motivation to do it.

------
GrumpyNl
Dont have to read the article, yes you can.

